# Speed limits in France



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Just got back from Spain via France.There was an earlier post re new speed limits in France for over 3.5T ,to 80 Kmh on N10 which I cannot find now.However what I saw was that not only the N10 from Poitiers to north of Bordeaux has the new limit but also most of the A63 from Bordeaux to just north of Bayonne and also parts of the A10 especially through Tours where the signs have been changed from 7.5T to 3.5T. Perhaps this this is a countrywide change does anyone know ?


----------



## simonaomi (Oct 9, 2011)

Been the law in France since last year


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

simonaomi said:


> Been the law in France since last year


Well maybe you are right ? but I travel back and forth about 12 times a year and these signs have only been changed in the last month .They were not the same in August and a previous poster said that the new rulese were being introduced from Sept 30th which makes sense ????


----------



## simonaomi (Oct 9, 2011)

When we went to France last year towing our caravan we got infrmation from the CC that any outfit weighing over 3500kg must comply with the new speed limits and put max limit stickers on the rear of the van, I appreciate they are slow in changing the signs, but its like Spain where you are supposed to put a reflective board on the back of your van if the combined length is over 12m, something we had to do 2 years ago, but we were surprised to see lots of big outfits without.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

simonaomi said:


> When we went to France last year towing our caravan we got infrmation from the CC that any outfit weighing over 3500kg must comply with the new speed limits and put max limit stickers on the rear of the van, I appreciate they are slow in changing the signs, but its like Spain where you are supposed to put a reflective board on the back of your van if the combined length is over 12m, something we had to do 2 years ago, but we were surprised to see lots of big outfits without.


I understood that there was still ongoing discussion between the various authorities about having speed limit stickers on the back of the vehicle. The problem is that with so many different regulations across europe some vehicles end up with numerous different stickers for the various countries and it all becomes meaningless. (saw a Romanian lorry in germany with stickers on the back covering all speed limits between 30 and 90)

Chris


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

I understood that english reg vehicles do not have to display speed stickers. As we are over 3.5 ton I do now not exceed 80k anyhere just to be on the safe side. We do not use the toll roads where I think you can do 90k.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------

